# €50 Sign up and a Challenge!



## Grimmer_66 (Sep 6, 2021)

Would like to share this fun with all tipsters!

The steps are very and easy and you will enjoy

1. Sign up here https://bit.ly/B3ttingForum
2. Publish at least 5 tips within the week
3. Make sure to have a positive yield within a week!

They'll notify you of the €50. Good luck and have fun!


----------

